# Ventrilo help



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, first off, i used ventrilo for about three years. There were problems here and there but easily fixable. But now i am in quite a bind and i need you guys for help!
When i use ventrilo i can talk perfectly find for about 2-3 seconds. Then i cut out, and my friends can barely hear me if not at all. Then about ten seconds later they can hear me a gain, and it repeats in that order.
I checked for updates on my sound driver, and i have the latests update, i have it plugged in correctly, and the mute switch on my mic is turned off. When i tested my microphone using windows, i could hear myself forever and it works fine, but when i test it on ventrilo it doesnt work as said before. It's been like this for about a month or two now, so it kind of sucks 
So im guessing its a ventrilo problem, i tried to figure it out for a while now, keybinding and voice activations doesnt work either way, i cut out in both. So any tips at all will be well appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

patmagroin,
welcome to tech support guy,
.
i take it that you're using this in gaming?
you might get some responses for this there,
- you may click: report
- type in: move to games
and a moderator will move it for you,


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

OKay i will, i check my thread twice a day, and was starting to worry no one would ever respond , i will report it as you said, thank you very much for you help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moved as requested.

thanks, 

v


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

patmagroin,
your welcome,
never used the program,
so no help to you otherwise,
.
hey valis,
thank you sir,


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your router? For Ventrilo, you will need to open ports 3784 and 6100.


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

How do you open ports, and i am pretty sure its not the routers fault, ive been through two since this incident, the new one is a top of the line one.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly how the ports are opened will depend on the make and model of the router.
Although this might not be the problem, opening the ports and testing them can help to eliminate this as being the issue.


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

router is called "netgear" and i found two numbers on the router

Serial: 1PT38ABC0786

MAC: 001F3FU389A


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's interseting. There should be a model number.
If you still dont' see one, I'll assume you have a common model number.
Put *192.168.1.1* in the web browser. What screen do you see?


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

It asks me for account info, which i already know the info user: admin password: password


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Then try doing the instructions here.


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, when i enter the port number that it says, a window comes up and says "invalid ip adress"


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

It needs to be your computer's IP address. So your IP address doesn't change, you will either need to set a static IP (explained here) or set the DHCP lease time in the router to 7 days.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Which Ventrilo are you using......3.0.1 or 3.0.4?


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

OKay, it still doesnt work, same problem still persists


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

whatever the newest ventrilo is


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

3.0.4....i just went to the "about" button, and it's 3.0.4


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

How are you testing you mic through Vent?


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

to jason: ip works, but mic problem still happening, to Megabite: i use 3.0.4


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I use Ventrilo all the time........I'll ask you again how are you test the mic with Ventrilo


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

what do you mean?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Click on Ventrilo Client Icon...then click *Setup*..then on the lower left you will see *Codec*
click on the drop down arrow and choose *GSM 6.10*

Makesure you have push *key to talk* selected on top left

Then go down bottom left and click *Test*...push the talk key and say something and see what it sounds like

Do not start Ventrilo Server


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Same thing still happens i said before, can hear me clearly for about five seconds, than i fade out...you cant even hear me, about ten seconds later you can hear me, repeats in that order


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

OK....sounds like you have something running in the background that is conflicting with Ventrilo


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Post your Hijack log and we will take a look

Download *HijackThis* to your desktop

*Double* click on HijackThis on your Desktop
Then click on *Unzip*
It will install to *Program files* by default
Then Click *Start*>>>*Run *type *C:\Program Files *click *OK*
Look for a folder called *HijackThis*
*Double *click on it 
On the *right *you will see a Icon of *Dynamite *with *plunger*
*Double* click on the Icon
Click on Icon and choose *"scan system and save a logfile" *usually in notepad
Copy and Paste the logfile in your next post
Using *Ctrl+A* to copy All and *Ctrl+C* to copy and *Ctrl+V* to paste.


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:46:42 PM, on 3/12/2009
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1905 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Users\kurilla\Documents\weblin\weblinAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Snapfish Picture Mover\SnapfishPictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Ventrilo\Ventrilo.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Users\kurilla\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {0579B4B6-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Search Assistant BHO - {0579B4B1-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] "C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] "rundll32.exe" oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe" autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [zweitgeist Assistant] "C:\Users\kurilla\Documents\weblin\weblinAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RMTray.exe /H
O4 - Startup: MEMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Snapfish Media Detector.lnk = C:\Program Files\Snapfish Picture Mover\SnapfishMediaDetector.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www2.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101 (ehstart) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What memory does this PC have in it?

*How to see installed Ram*

Press and hold down*Windows Logo* key + *Pause Break *key together
Another screen will open..
At the bottom will be the *Ram *stated in *MB*


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

3.00 gb


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try opening Task Manager and end these porcesses and try Ventrilo again

Steam.exe
sidebar.exe
iTunesHelper.exe
HPWuSchd2.exe
WMPNSCFG
weblinAssistant.exe
QTTask.exe" -atboottime


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope, still doesnt work, i was able to stop processes on every except the QT one, it wast on there


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried another Mic


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope still doesnt work, i was able to stop processes on everything except the QT one


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, i have tried...5 different mic's actually


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does it work if you record something using Windows Sound Recorder and then play it back


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you got Mic boost on in the Sounds for the Mic......

And does your Ventrilo look like this in Setup ...below


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not sure what you mean by mic boosts, but i have the EXACT same setup as you do on vent


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Windows sound recorder does work


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to Control Panel and click on the speaker Icon and then recording tab..then click on mic.....see if you see anything for levels.

Not sure what sound card you have so may be a bit different


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

I have both setting on high...so no good on that either


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, im not sure what else it could be, I treid so MANY different things, But i am pretty sure its a ventrilo problem...i have the same settings as you, i really dont know what else to do


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump? I still check the forum every day hoping that someone would know the solution to my problem. The problem still persists. There has to be someone out there that has the same problem as me...at least im hoping


----------



## Longcolts (Apr 13, 2009)

Try changing your sensitivity level to a lower number. Mine is set at 15.


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

Tried 15 didnt work, treid 1, didnt work


----------



## Longcolts (Apr 13, 2009)

Are the mic's your trying to use Input jack mics or USB?


----------



## patmagroin (Mar 5, 2009)

thier jacks


----------



## Longcolts (Apr 13, 2009)

Every time I've tried the Jack type Mics I've had nothing but trouble. Some of like you're describing and some just flat cutting out. Borrow a USB style and give it a try and see if that doesn't solve the problem.


----------

